# Magpie's Raptor Series



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

*File Name*: Magpie's Raptor Series

*File Submitter*: Mister Magpie

*File Submitted*: 24 Mar 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

I don't know if anyone will be interested but I thought I would share my recent designs - the Redtail, Peregrine, and Kestrel.

I hope you enjoy making them.

Darren

Click here to download this file


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks so much! You make some beautiful slingshots!


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank just made one!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool thanks for sharing

cheers


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome...thank you for sharing!


----------



## silenceater (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing I might give it a go.


----------

